# Grizzly Mental Health Review Thursday



## Guest (Jun 25, 2007)

I think I've said that this Thursday - I've got to go before a panel of so-called Mental Health Experts to basically try and persuade them that the medication I'm on now (30mg mitrazapene taken nightly) is working a storm and that, apart from looking like Nell Gwynne in the weight department, I've never felt better or happier. I know that the quacks at our local health centre are all about cutting budgets - but I hope that I can persuade them (and hubby is coming along too bless him - god what a week) that if its not broke - doesn't need fixing!!!!So all good vibes there too please - sorry being right greedy - in the vibes department - but what with our Jack's operation on Wednesday - its going to be one of those weeks!!!Sue


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

{{{Sue}}}A ton of good vibes sent your way!!Hope everything works out for you... and many good thoughts for Jack, too!


----------



## 16127 (Aug 27, 2006)

God bless you Sue. My thoughts are with you and Jack too. I'll send positive energy your way for this difficult week.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks girlies - yeah, I can think of jollier weeks - never mind - I've got 4 little 7 year olds stopping with us on Saturday night - yikes - do you think we'll get any sleep???Sue


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

Sue darlin;You just let that board know in no uncertain terms that it would be a detriment to you and your family to go off this medication. That you KNOW that is what is keeping you balanced, and in the long run, would be much less expensive to have you on these meds than another hospital stay!! Love ya, and everything is going to be ok! Prayers are up for you and for Jack. All will be ok!


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks babes - yeah well I'll try my best.Sue xxxx


----------



## barre (Mar 21, 2004)

You will do great Sue.About the weight gain.I have been on a few AD's and gained alot of weight with all of them but my doc put me on Cymbalta and I lost it all. This drug took me from the depths of despair to peace and tranquility and also helps with the cronic pain I have.


----------



## jms1963 (Feb 23, 2007)

Sue -I'm sending good thoughts your way - everything will be fine !!!







Jodie


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks chaps - you know re the weight gain - bizarrely I actually quite like having big boobies - I suppose I associate being a Size 14 with being really happy and actually liking me (well abit) which I think I never really did before - and, as I say, if thats the worst of being on mitrazapene - well I'll put up with an erse the size of a planet ANY DAY!!!!Sue


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks so much for all your support. Actually it was all over in about 5 minutes - just the GP and my Community Psychiatric Nurse (well I say MINE - I've only ever met her once when I was discharged from the loony bin) - I said my piece - basically that I'm very happy and well on the meds - so the GP said fine - we'll review you in 3 years.Sue


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

That's GREAT, Sue!! What a relief!


----------

